# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  1 shtator - Dita e Personave të Zhdukur: 6000 njerëz në varre pa emër në Shqipëri

## Albo

Dita e Personave të Zhdukur, Wilton:  6000 njerëz në varre pa emër në Shqipëri



TEPELENË- Sot kur përkujtohet Dita Ndërkombëtare e Personave të Zhdukur, zëvendëskryetari i Prezencës së OSBE-së në Shqipëri, Robert ilton, apeloi për ndjeshmëri në veprimtarinë e organizuar nga Ministria e Mirëqenies Sociale dhe Rinisë, në ish-kampin e Tepelenës.

Wilton apeloi që kjo çështje të mos lihet në harresë, pasi sipas tij janë 6 mijë njerëz pa varre në Shqipëri. Kemi detyrimin të kujtojmë rreth 6 000 njerëz të varrosur në varre pa emër, në mbarë Shqipërinë, gjatë periudhës komuniste. Është e rëndësishme që të gjenden këta persona të zhdukur dhe të përpiqemi të zbulojmë të vërtetën e plotë, si për hir të familjarëve të tyre, ashtu edhe për shoqërinë në tërësi, tha Wilton.

Sipas Wilton, Përballja me të kaluarën komuniste shërben për të garantuar të ardhmen demokratike të Shqipërisë. Kjo është një çështje sa shoqërore, aq edhe thellësisht personale, jo vetëm për të mbijetuarit e kampeve si ky i Tepelenës dhe për familjarët e të zhdukurve, por për të gjithë shqiptarët, tha ai.

Në mjediset e ish-kampit, ku u internuan mbi 3 mijë familjarë të kundërshtarëve politikë të regjimit, u vendos një pllakë përkujtimore në nderim të personave të zhdukur gjatë periudhës së regjimit komunist.

(ma.ar/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Kujtohen viktimat e kampit të Tepelenës*



Në qytetin e Tepelenës, në Jug të Shqipërisë u kujtuan sot viktimat në një kamp të ngritur nga regjimi komunist në vitet pesëdhjetë ku vuajtën mbi tre mijë persona.

Zv. Ministrja e Mirëqënies Sociale Gentiana Sulaj tha se në këtë kamp humbën jetën 300 foshnje dhe një pjesë e madhe e atyre që vuajtën dënimin ,burra dhe gra të pafajshëm. Familjarë të viktimave morën sot pjesë në zbulimin e një pllake përkujtimore që u vendos në territorin e rrënojave të ish kampit komunist. Në ceremoni, krahas zyrtarëve shqiptarë ishte edhe Ambasadori i Polonisë dhe përfaqësues të OSBE-së, organizatë qe po ndihmon në Shqipëri programe për rehabilitimin e viktimave të komunizmit. Kampi i Tepelenës funksionoi prej prillit të viti 1949 deri në marsin e vitit 1954. Ai konsiderohet si një nga vendet më të egra të vuajtjes gjatë regjimit komunist. Kampi imitoi modelet e kampeve staliniste dhe strehoi disa nga familjet e mëdha të veriut të Shqipërisë, te njohura për prirjen e tyre antikomuniste. Mbi 500 viktima humbën jetën nga torturat, uria dhe sëmundjet ndërkohë që regjimi komunist zhduku varret, eshtrat e tyre dhe çdo provë fizike dhe dokumentare mbi funksionimin e Kampit të Tepelenes.

VOA

----------


## Maqellarjot

Komiteti nderkombetar per gjetjen e njerezve te shdukur do te bej kerkesa shkencore neprmjet ADN-es per te gjetur dhe vertetuar 6000 te vraret dhe 500-te zhdukur perfshire edhe 300 femije ne kampin e interrnimit te Tepelenes gjate diktatures kriminele komuniste hoxhiane. Eshte turp i papershkrueshem qe nje sipermarrje e tille merret nga nderkombetaret dhe jo shteti shqiptar. Nuk u be keto 25 vjet  nga asnji qeveri e sidomos nga e ashtuquajtur PD-ja qe u prit dhe u shpresua se do bente kaq shume sidomos nga ish-te perndjekurit dhe akoma nuk behet.  Kjo ne vetvete tregon, sikur te mos jete e qarte kjo gje tashme, se ne pushtet kane qene dhe vashdojne te jen ata qe ben keto krime dhe bijte e tyre te cilet vazhojne te hecin ne hapat e baballareve te tyre. Ne raste te tilla edhe pse e dua vendin tim, traditen dhe gjuhen e vendit ku linda e kam shume te veshtire te ndjej sado pak krenari qe jam shqiptar, sidomos nese ndjehen shqiptare edhe ata qe na vrane.  Ata qe keto 25 vjet kan kaluar pushtetin nga nje kelysh komunisti tek tjetri, ata qe  gezojne te gjith te drejtat dhe te gjith te mirat qe ja mohuan nje populli te tere,nje pjese tejeter e vran dhe peresekutuan, per dekada te tera. *TURP!!!!!!*

----------


## Wrangler

Po Spartak Braho a mori pjese ne kete eveniment ?

----------

